# At UDUB



## The Barbarian (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 26, 2016)

Wait, somethings wrong.....you have people in these! 
it seems a little bright/exposure to me? Great clarity as always.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 26, 2016)

Oddly enough, it was a sunny day in the Seattle area.   The building was in shadow, and the roses in bright sunlight.    But I can fix things...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 27, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> But I can fix things...


You certainly can.... I like it.


----------

